# Foggy mingos



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Well wanted to go deep dropping today seas were calling for 1 ta 2 which was no were close and we new rain was 80 percent. We called the trip off at 6 because of the fog was so thick even though the boat had radar Capt. didn't feel good about running in it.Then he called at 8 and said let's go so our crew shrank from four to just 2 dew to change of time.We ran out through the bay in a white cloud couldn't see 40 yards in front of us finally to the pass fog finally lifted. Started pounding the 27ft sailfish in what was forecasted 1ta 2 that were more like 2ta 4,s!Didn't take long to realize 35 miles out wasn't happening today.So with limited fish in season we decided let's target mingos finished the day with a solid 2man limit of mingos within 14 miles out.Started back in the pass only to be met with FOG! But not complain because we came in and never got wet, another great day on the water.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

*mongos*

pics of fish


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

*cloud! Lol*

fog


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Nice looking mingos, the boat don't look to bad either.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Those days are tough. Good job. Way to make it work for you.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Look like some decent tablefare there! Good going!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice Mingos for 14m.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Gaffer mingo. I'm jealous.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice catch! Way to hang.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Great catch guys!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Twas foggy and rough that morning for sure!


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

24ft fishmaster said:


> pics of fish


No way that was 2-4ft! Looks calm out there! :whistling:


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

yep that's why most were sitting at home on the couch! lol.


----------

